# some progress



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice H.B..wanted to ask how big is the coral tank that you setting up?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks man!
depending on price diffrence i'm looking at a custom oceanic trimless glass tank either 8'x3'x2' or 10'x3'x2'.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> thanks man!
> depending on price diffrence i'm looking at a custom oceanic trimless glass tank either 8'x3'x2' or 10'x3'x2'.


Man, that is going to make for one impressive display. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow thats going to be sweet.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

have u got ne shots of the full tank.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> have u got ne shots of the full tank.


 the bottom pic is the whole tank, minus an inch or 2 on either side :nod:

thanks guys


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice but i cant wait for the big tank pics
dixon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nice tank....


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

sweeeeet


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Very sweet


----------

